# I am being sued by the IRS and they have a warrant for my arrest.



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I just got a phone call from the IRS instructing me to call 206-822-5223. Once I called the number some guy with a thick Indian accent introduced himself as IRS agent Max Hunt ID# GS 42638. I was told by Mr. Hunt to listen and write down the information he was about to give me. He told me to write down my case number being DC1928. He then proceeded to tell me that he was going to read me something and not to interrupt him. He said he will prompt me to answer yes or no to his question. He said I was audited and my tax year 2010 to 2014 was fraudulent or it may have been filed incorrectly by mistake. He said I owe IRS $6,800.00.

So the dude named Max Hunt with the thick Indian or Pakistani accent proceeded to tell me I was being sued and I have a warrant for my arrest. I was going to loose my car, home, bank account and drivers license. He said I was looking at 5 Years in federal prison.. Then he asked me a question to be answered by a yes or no response only. The question was if I prepared my tax return or my CPA did. So, I'm wondering now how the hell can this question be answered with a yes or no response. So I said, my CPA prepared it. He then said if my CPA made a mistake or this was a deliberate attempt to defraud the IRS. So I responded by saying I have no intentions of defrauding the IRS because I am a police detective and I know better not to do that ...however, I have a couple of questions that I need you to answer. After 3 seconds I was cut off. The bastard hung up on me. I called him several times and a Pakistani would answer each time but would hang up. I kept calling and talking police jargon and the pricks would start talking in their language and hang up. It's kinda fun to turn things around against these IRS scammers.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well done. The good guys get a score!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

they try and try , but some of us put the screws to them , good work .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I got a similar call a year or so ago, out of Washington state.

Same BS, I said to him, funny I would have seen a federal bench warrant for me in my office.

I told him that I worked for the FBI and my supervisor, 

SAC Boston was Herbert A Philbrick and to arrange with him for us to meet in his office at the JFK federal building Boston.

Hung up without say another word.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I haven't gotten one of these calls yet  I have such a good plan for them too if they do. They're also doing a different scam here saying they're with the local sheriff's office and that you have a warrant out and you can take care of it with itunes gift cards.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It sounds like a scam to me. Call the real IRS and report him. The government hates compition!


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

My wife n I get sued by them a couple times a year!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Seriously the IRS will never call you. They will send mail. On their website is some information about this scam.

But, great job 6811!

The only thing I would have done was to tell Max Hunt to suck Mike Hunt! :vs_lol:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Seriously the IRS will never call you. They will send mail. On their website is some information about this scam.
> 
> But, great job 6811!
> 
> The only thing I would have done was to tell Max Hunt to suck Mike Hunt! :vs_lol:


Actually, I intend to call the bastard tomorrow morning let him know what I think of his beloved Muhammad. I'm sure that will ruffle his turban.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

We get those too! And yes, for the IRS. I told him he was reading the wrong script.. he didn't get it.


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

I've not gotten one of those scam calls. But when I get calls from telemarketers I wait to get a live person, let them give their quick pitch, tell them I'm very interested and then ask them to give me a minute because I'm in the middle of something. Then I put my phone down and just let them sit there until they hang up. Every minute of time you waste for these people is less time they have to call others. Then of course I report them because I'm on the no call list. I'm not sure if that really does much but I do it anyway.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

acidMia said:


> We get those too! And yes, for the IRS. I told him he was reading the wrong script.. he didn't get it.


Yeah, they are stupid, problem is the people they scam are stupid too.

Hey, I have communist relatives that live in Hamilton and Toronto, have not seen or talked to them since Expo 70.

Got into a big battle with my cousins and their communist beliefs.

We were there for the Worlds Fair in 67, stayed one night with my grandfathers brother in Hamilton, the rest at Chateau Frontenac.

Uncle had leaned left after the war, flew spitfires during the battle of Britain in the RCAF.

Retired as a fire captain on the TFD.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

6811 said:


> Actually, I intend to call the bastard tomorrow morning let him know what I think of his beloved Muhammad. I'm sure that will ruffle his turban.


Please, please do tell. Don't forget to tell him that his Satan worshiping pedophile Muhammad is a false religion.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

My "speech" to telemarketers and scammers. Always works like a charm. (Shout out to Liam Neeson for the idea!)

_*"I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for money, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills, skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you never call me again, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, and I will not pursue you. But if you call me again, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you. "*_

Heh heh!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe it was the new Clinton Foundation. After all, you have been talking smack on the beast.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

My dad is a licensed tax preparer and has been doing it for the past 20 years, yesterday he got the same phone call. Funny as hell listening to him say, yeah? Oh no? Hey Turkey then he proceeds to lay into the caller.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

elf you should really have quoted liam nelson on that one.
I got that call same type accent and all -I just told them I don't own a car and going to jail was my retirement plan option so if you all want the house take it, so i'll be waiting for yah all since i'm in the building next to place your calling from.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> Actually, I intend to call the bastard tomorrow morning let him know what I think of his beloved Muhammad. I'm sure that will ruffle his turban.


I'm pretty sure the main religion in India is Hinduism not Islam so talking to him about Mohammed might fall on deaf ears. Just my 2 cents. But what do I know, I'm a hairy beast that doesn't exist.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm pretty sure the main religion in India is Hinduism not Islam so talking to him about Mohammed might fall on deaf ears. Just my 2 cents. But what do I know, I'm a hairy beast that doesn't exist.


Yes, you are absolutely right. If they are Indians they are more than likely hindu's or Sikh. But, I'm hoping they are Pakistani. If they are Pakistani, there is a good chance the are muzlimes.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Please, please do tell. Don't forget to tell him that his Satan worshiping pedophile Muhammad is a false religion.


Oh I'm telling them that muhhamad is a goat buggering **** and Satan is having his way with him in hell right now.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Sometimes when I get a call from a number I don't know, I answer;" thanks for calling joes garage" that usually gets them. Every now and then I like to answer with;" are you looking for some action daddy? Just give me your CC number and we can get dirty" every now and then it works. Lol


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I got the same call from Habib. I just said "COME AND GET ME YA' ROTTEN BASTARDS! YOU'LL NEVER TAKE ME ALIVE, SEE!!!" ....................Click......


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> I just got a phone call from the IRS instructing me to call 206-822-5223. Once I called the number some guy with a thick Indian accent introduced himself as IRS agent Max Hunt ID# GS 42638. I was told by Mr. Hunt to listen and write down the information he was about to give me. He told me to write down my case number being DC1928. He then proceeded to tell me that he was going to read me something and not to interrupt him. He said he will prompt me to answer yes or no to his question. He said I was audited and my tax year 2010 to 2014 was fraudulent or it may have been filed incorrectly by mistake. He said I owe IRS $6,800.00.
> 
> So the dude named Max Hunt with the thick Indian or Pakistani accent proceeded to tell me I was being sued and I have a warrant for my arrest. I was going to loose my car, home, bank account and drivers license. He said I was looking at 5 Years in federal prison.. Then he asked me a question to be answered by a yes or no response only. The question was if I prepared my tax return or my CPA did. So, I'm wondering now how the hell can this question be answered with a yes or no response. So I said, my CPA prepared it. He then said if my CPA made a mistake or this was a deliberate attempt to defraud the IRS. So I responded by saying I have no intentions of defrauding the IRS because I am a police detective and I know better not to do that ...however, I have a couple of questions that I need you to answer. After 3 seconds I was cut off. The bastard hung up on me. I called him several times and a Pakistani would answer each time but would hang up. I kept calling and talking police jargon and the pricks would start talking in their language and hang up. It's kinda fun to turn things around against these IRS scammers.


Wow, . . . what a wonderful coincidence, . . . I just got an offer that I just don't have time to take care of, . . . let me pass it on to you:

_From: Mr. Greg William
Greg William Financial services
26 Nerina Rd
Morning side Sandton
Email: [email protected]
CONFIDENTIAL INVESTMENT PROPOSAL

Dear,
I am Mr. Greg William, financial consultant based in Johannesburg, South Africa I have a client (a widow)
She has (USD$25, 000,000) Twenty Five Million United State Dollars with a private equity investment trust company here for safe keeping only. She wishes to invest in a stable economy outside Africa.
Her interest is in companies with potentials for rapid growth in long terms. My client is interested in
Placing part of her fund in your company, if your country's by-laws allow foreign investment.
You can Contact me for more details via my e-mail  [email protected]) with your reference, then I will forward to you her contact details telephone / fax number and email address.
NB: The fund is drug free and has no money laundering related matter.
I await your kind response.
Yours faithfully,
Mr. Greg William_

Good Luck, . . . (OK, . . . I just flipped the switch, . . . sarcasm has been turned off)

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

For some damn reason I can do a voice impression of an old black woman. 

"Why in the hell would you do a voice impression of an old black woman Slippy"?

Well, glad you axed. One vacation we took many many years ago was a cross country drive. Our boys were young and young boys cooped up in a car for hours a day is always not pleasant. So I made up a bunch of different voices and would ramble to keep them entertained. Back then there were no DVR's or nonsense like that so we parents had to make shit up.

Anyhoo, when I get these stupid calls I put on my Old Black Lady voice and it usually works. Nobody wants to put an Old Black Lady in jail for tax evasion or sell her a shitty security system or rip her off with a new roof job. 

Just thought I'd share!lain:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

This is the best......






Or the one when the fraternal order of police call wanting a donation and the homeowner sends his 12 yr old to the store in the car to buy him some more beer while on the phone.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

An oldie but a goodie, Ed Bassmaster Want to Buy a Snappin Turtle


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I posted this same scam on Facebook. I was told I was being sued. I said, well put a person on that speaks English, and not Indian English. After 3 people, I asked who they were, over and over. Finally he said they were a scam company.. 
Funny how this crap happens, and nothing is done about it.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

I got sued twice this week by the same person


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sadly, I envision an elderly lady, whom perhaps her recently deceased husband who always took care of such things, taking such a call seriously and falling for the scam. 
I wish one day such scams could be found and punished. Obviously people are still falling for it or it wouldn't continue.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Sadly, I envision an elderly lady, whom perhaps her recently deceased husband who always took care of such things, taking such a call seriously and falling for the scam.
> I wish one day such scams could be found and punished. Obviously people are still falling for it or it wouldn't continue.


Unfortunately, you are all too correct in your assumption.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

So, is the IRS using Hadji now?
View attachment 22153

I used to get emails from Africa, telling me that I had a Million Bucks waiting for me. So, I replied and said, "Oh yeah! Tell me more!" And the retard on the other end replied in a few minutes, asking for my bank account info.
So, I made stuff up and sent it back, it was fun. The guy thought that he had a sucker.:vs_smirk:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I tried calling the SOB's this morning. It looks like their number had been already deleted or no longer in service.


----------



## barev (Aug 29, 2016)

The best thing to do is waste their time or string them along making them think you're a sucker. Or if you have the means set up an autodialer to keep their phone ringing non stop from different numbers.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I got a call this morning, call 815 907 5573, Manteno Illinois. When I called I got a "berry berry" nice Indian man. I instructed him to call 815 933 3324, Manteno police dept, so we could discuss things further. He did not want to call back my "other" number.

Then I mentioned the call was being traced and he would be contacted in person by the tax fraud division of the US Marshalls office.

CLICK!!!


----------

